# Knuckle preserver



## Skierdude (Aug 15, 2020)

I got tired of mashing my knuckles on the lathe when using the chuck key. The one that came with my lathe is too short to use unless the socket in the chuck is near the 12 o‘clock position.
So today’s project was a new longer chuck key turned and milled from a piece of 20mm 4140 HT.
After browsing the web I don’t think I need to heat treat this any further, it should be fine as is.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice.   Have been saying I was going to build one like it for a long time.  
Joe


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 15, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Aug 15, 2020)

Knuckles? Preserved? Is that what you use to make a knuckle sandwich?


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 18, 2020)

I read the title and seriously thought it was an allusion to brass knuckles lol. I really need to do something like this for myself. Is the handle glued in or is there a set screw in the end?


----------



## rock_breaker (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice Job!


----------



## NortonDommi (Aug 19, 2020)

Have you given thought for next wet Sunday when you can make two for your 4-jaw?


----------



## Skierdude (Aug 20, 2020)

Masterjuggler said:


> I read the title and seriously thought it was an allusion to brass knuckles lol. I really need to do something like this for myself. Is the handle glued in or is there a set screw in the end?





Masterjuggler said:


> I read the title and seriously thought it was an allusion to brass knuckles lol. I really need to do something like this for myself. Is the handle glued in or is there a set screw in the end?


Haha. I think I’m a bit past the need for brass knuckles. 
I used a 6mm setscrew to secure the handle.


----------



## Skierdude (Aug 20, 2020)

NortonDommi said:


> Have you given thought for next wet Sunday when you can make two for your 4-jaw?


It does look like a bit of a wet Sunday, I think I’ll start on a slitting saw arbor. I might even have a go at turning a 3MT taper !


----------

